# Ames continuous flow taper



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

*....*

....


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, that is cool. I would really enjoy seeing that thing in action. It looks very primitive but, I am sure that it gets the job done.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Robert and Stan (Ames) sold their company and patents to Bliss & Laughlin (changed their name to Axia in 1980) for $5.2 million in September of 1962. The company they had at the time was Belmont Manufacturing and was located about 25 miles south of San Francisco in San Carlos, California. They had worked on the hose taper back in the 30's and 40's until they went to the refill system. It was powered by a 12 volt battery. I talked to Stan's wife in the 90's and she was a wonderful lady, very sweet and kind. She told me that I wouldn't be able to talk to Stan because he had passed away."

Those guys were brilliant.
















Rumor has it that Ames has been out demonstrating a new CFS system.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

WOW, did they say where they found that gem?


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I was at the Ames Store last week and they had a CFS.. Its a cool looking system. Not cheap.. $15k to buy.. But you can rent it for $150 a day.. Not bad if you have a lot of work.. The hopper holds 25 gals of mud..


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

I've spoken with 2 people that have seen it and another guy familiar with how it was put together. From what I understand it has similarities to the Apla Tech and is powered by Graco. But this is 3rd hand so I can't say for sure.

What I can say is that I would give anything we're selling right now for pictures of the Ames CFS if anyone can come up with them.

At 15K I can't see that they really want to sell or rent them. Smells like a "we offer the latest technology" marketing/PR thing to me. I mean why would they want to put their existing tools out of business?


----------



## cornerbox (Apr 24, 2010)

*hello rhardman*

There is a video of it on you tube,so a three point wheel would be nice:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

very much like the apla tech system!!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Please forgive the uncontrolled spectacle...*



rhardman said:


> What I can say is that I would give anything we're selling right now for pictures of the Ames CFS if anyone can come up with them.





cornerbox said:


> There is a video of it on you tube,so a three point wheel would be nice





Al Taper said:


> :whistling2:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9oz0xcsfaw


Gladly Cornerbox! Al Taper check out the site and let me know what you want! This is good. I'll PM you both.

It looks like they have a nice system there. 

(Deleted my other comment as I got a little selfish there...and it didn't add to the thread. )


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

The only improvements over Apla I can see are; the fill station at the pump, and the z-swivel(my favourite).

Some potential disadvantages...
less control and leverage on the creaser wheel because of linkage placement
internal tape cutting mech(I think)
fixed taper head(Apla's detachable is easy to clean and adapts to different length tubes)

I'd like a closer look at their trigger, brake, and quick connect, and wonder if it can spray level 5 and textures.

Still... congratulations on a new product Ames!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

D's said:


> The only improvements over Apla I can see are; the fill station at the pump, and the z-swivel(my favourite).
> 
> Some potential disadvantages...
> less control and leverage on the creaser wheel because of linkage placement
> ...


It is good to see Ames taking a new perspective on things. :thumbup:


----------



## mid-maine drywall (Sep 20, 2010)

*Ames- Thank-You*

My father started in the business in the 50's and used the original system. I remember him telling me that he and his helper would be 3/4 way through a house and the 12 volt battery would go dead. So, they would go out to the truck and disconnect it,bring in the house and hook it up to the contraption. They also said the pump was quite noisy; and the hose would be a pain in the ass.
They also had to rent in those days cause that was the way the Ames boys had the company set up. However,if a tool broke,they called up the company and a replacement was promptly sent to replace.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ames is on the verge of bankrupty, all their stores in Florida have closed accept 2, (pompano and Orlando)


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*After some more thought...*



joepro0000 said:


> Ames is on the verge of bankrupty, all their stores in Florida have closed accept 2, (pompano and Orlando)


They're in a restructuring mode after their bankruptcy of last year.

When Ames had money, they simply bought a competitor when they became a threat. It looks like they've adopted a new strategy. Since Apla Tech is the only company to offer anything different, it looks like Ames wants that market before it grows to a serious threat to their refill tools. Maybe Graco offered that pump to Apla Tech...maybe they didn't. Either way, it's obvious that Graco values the Ames relationship much more than the relationship they have with Apla Tech.

If I'm right, Ames will slowly bleed Apla Tech until they command that market. Then, Ames will back off from their CFS support and go back to focusing on the Automatic system. In the meantime, Ames figures that at least a few of the current tool companies won't last much longer, thus further reducing their competition. 

When construction picks back up, Ames will then (if not before) move into the online tool supplier market competing with All Wall and Walltools. If Ames can dominate the internet market, they subsequently eliminate the biggest marketing tool for every one of the Automatic tool suppliers.

Even in their reduced capacity, Ames has deeper pockets than anyone else and the scenario I've described is the only course of action that makes sense for them. 1. Apla Tech is eliminated. 2. The prime distribution source for every competing Automatic system is gone (or at least greatly reduced). 3. Ames private labels everything in the market and mfrs everything else in China. 4. Owns the industry again.

One thing is for sure, Ames isn't doing anything without a long term strategy.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Al Taper said:


> :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9oz0xcsfaw


Thanks for that.

I'm having a few 'wondering' questions about the video:

- in the time tests, what about if one was to have used a tube and flat and corner applicator, or a banjo, or a super taper for the taping. What might the time difference have been then vs. eg. all pan and knife?

- the tapes put on the standups by hand looked to have stopped 3-4" from the top. Was that done like that so didn't have to get up on something? Was there at least some mud in those bevel areas before one started coating? Or did the mud have to get dumped into those areas later, so things finished out with enough mud there to sand?

- how were the corners handled when hand finishing? All by hand? Or installed by hand and finished with tube and flusher? 

- a finishing job usually isn't done till it's ready for paint. How long did it take to eg. sand things out for each method? How much checkout time and correcting was needed for each method? Using something like 2buck's 'wait 10 minutes double boxing method', using traditional boxes, I can end up leaving standups with little to sand, and still have a nice finish and little checkout correcting needed.

- How long does it take to set up and take down the Ames system? A number of the jobs we're on, I wouldn't want to leave expensive systems there overnight. Eg. One of the crews left a bazooka and stilts behind the other week at a casino that has camera monitors, and those things still walked off. At least the bazooka was getting pretty worn out. The stilts were new, though.

- Can one man handle that system in and out of a job? I'm put on a number of jobs where I find myself at times working alone, for a # of reasons. So do the other tapers find that at times.

- What size of job is needed before this system starts to make some good sense time wise, over say automatic tools?

- how about if there's stuff laying around the job area? We have a lot of that. How does having to work a hose around it affect things time wise? Quality wise?

- for those having used eg. Apla-Tech, does this system look like it has much of an advantage? Are equipment costs relatively comparable?

Anything in what I said trigger any further thoughts, possible pro and possible con? I'm not trying to beat up on the system, but I would like to deal in the real when looking at systems valued at that kind of money. If I did decide I'd maybe want to recommend one or more to the company I'm working for, I'd want to make sure I'm dealing with all the facts as much as possible.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I only take my apla-tech to jobs over say--125 sheets--maybe a little less but always when its more than that -most homes here are 240 or up sheet range.75-100 sheets most can banjo tape or supertape and apply bead no-coat and whatever else--regular house size you need your mechanical tools to make money!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> I only take my apla-tech to jobs over say--125 sheets--maybe a little less but always when its more than that -most homes here are 240 or up sheet range.75-100 sheets most can banjo tape or supertape and apply bead no-coat and whatever else--regular house size you need your mechanical tools to make money!!


Thanks for that.

I'm wondering if this Ames system is really all that much better than your Apla-Tech. I know a # of you have expressed unhappiness with the quality delivered by some of the Apla-Tech attachments. I'm wondering if that's the case as well with this Ames unit. It doesn't look to be much any different than Apla-Tech's. 

I'm getting a little suspicious when videos of equipment putting on mud are shot from 10-15' away, with no close-ups given to see just how good the coating quality is. I'll take a little slower approach, if it means the mud has been put on in a way that causes fewer problems to finish.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> I'm wondering if this Ames system is really all that much better than your Apla-Tech. I know a # of you have expressed unhappiness with the quality delivered by some of the Apla-Tech attachments. I'm wondering if that's the case as well with this Ames unit. It doesn't look to be much any different than Apla-Tech's.
> 
> I'm getting a little suspicious when videos of equipment putting on mud are shot from 10-15' away, with no close-ups given to see just how good the coating quality is. I'll take a little slower approach, if it means the mud has been put on in a way that causes fewer problems to finish.


 yeah--remember that guy coating bead-- no ceiling to start against and the sheet stopped 5-6" from the floor I,d coat bead fast like that all day:yes:


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

These videos that the tool manufacturers produce always show the operative going like f*** to try and impress the potential customers. They never show the poor chap trailing behind, tidying the joints up to make ready for the next coat.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> yeah--remember that guy coating bead-- no ceiling to start against and the sheet stopped 5-6" from the floor I,d coat bead fast like that all day:yes:


I remember it. And that one was maybe about the best one I've seen. At least they did show a few 'kind of' close-ups of some areas. Those close-ups went by pretty fast, though.




TonyM said:


> These videos that the tool manufacturers produce always show the operative going like f*** to try and impress the potential customers. They never show the poor chap trailing behind, tidying the joints up to make ready for the next coat.


That's why I'd like to see such things included, as well as sanding time and checkout time needed, while factoring in time savings when using certain tools. It's not done till its done.

But I can understand the smoke and mirrors mentality of the manufacturers in their attempts to sell. Understand it, but not accept it.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*...yawn.*

*Press Release: Ames Bazooka Continuous Flow System Boosts Drywall Finishing Productivity*

March 24th, 2011 • View Comments • Filed Under • by ABMN Staff 
Filed Under: Press Releases • PRWeb 



​Ames Bazooka Continuous Flow System Boosts Drywall Finishing Productivity 
_Designed for high-volume production drywall applications, the new Ames BAZOOKA Continuous Flow System increases the speed, quality and efficiency of the professional finishing contractor by as much as 40 percent over automatic taping tools._
Duluth, GA (PRWEB) March 24, 2011 
A revolutionary new drywall finishing device that increases productivity by as much as 40 percent over automatic taping tools, is now available from Ames. The BAZOOKA® Continuous Flow System (CFS) represents the latest generation of a tool Ames pioneered in 1954, which helped establish the company as the nation’s leading provider of automatic taping and finishing (ATF) tools, supplies and training.
Designed for high-volume production drywall finishers, the BAZOOKA CFS incorporates the latest advances in taper technology and pump design to improve the speed, quality and efficiency of the professional contractor. The heart of the system is the high-performance BAZOOKA pump that is engineered and built by Graco® specifically for drywall finishing. 
GROUNDBREAKING APPROACH

One of the pump’s many innovative features puts flow control right at the operator’s fingertips, via a radio frequency (RF) controller housed on the inline handle. This use of RF technology – an industry-first – eliminates the need to stop and return to the pump to adjust pump pressure.
New taping and finishing advancements from Ames help improve finish quality with more precision and less fatigue. Re-engineered finish boxes, new corner tools and patent pending ergonomic designs allow contractors to consistently – and continuously – deliver a flawless finished result.
The finishing system delivers up to 1½ gallons per minute, or roughly twice as much as standard pumps that are not specifically engineered for thicker compounds. Because the BAZOOKA CFS puts flow control at the point-of-use, contractors spend more time finishing and less time reloading. Moreover, the inline handle trigger positively stops mud flow with no oozing, which can result from traditional pressure controlled systems.
MAXIMIZING TIME ON WALL

"The BAZOOKA CFS is the first drywall solution to let you finish continuously without having to stop to reload your tool,” says Andrew Reed, President and CEO of Ames Taping Tools. “The adage that ‘time is money’ is especially pronounced in today’s competitive construction industry and this tool was designed to turn productivity into profits.”

Other innovations include:

 Specially-Designed Pump – Graco’s rugged Endurance™ Pump and its MaxPower Motor is optimized for drywall finishing and delivers twice the volume as standard pumps.
 Multipurpose Tool Filling Station – lets you fill all conventional taping and finishing tools (BAZOOKAS, flat boxes and mud runners) without interrupting the CFS operation. At the end of the day, the pump empties unused compound from the CFS, as well as other finishing tools on the job site.
 Precision Corners – apply compound continuously to inside and outside 90-degree corners using the innovative paper-faced bead tool.
 Flow Control – start/stop mud flow with no oozing via the industry’s first RF Controlled inline handle trigger.
 Ergonomic Design – the easy-to-grip, tear-dropped shaped taper weighs only 7 pounds and lets you work all day without strain and fatigue.
 25-Gallon Hopper – recycle used compound and job site mud and the internal hopper filter will remove impurities so the system is job-ready the next morning.
 Innovative Tools – redesigned taper is 50 percent lighter, while the re-engineered finishing box system maximizes finish quality and the patent-pending pivoting head improves mud flow.
 Easy Clean Up – just run water through the pump and power-wash job site tools in the large capacity hopper.
BOOSTING SPEED AND PRECISION

“If you know how to use a conventional automatic taper, stepping up to the BAZOOKA CFS requires virtually no training,” says Mike Brooks, Vice President of Business Development for Ames, who attributes the product’s simplicity and speed to careful engineering and extensive job-site testing. “The innovations and finishing efficiencies represented in the BAZOOKA CFS demonstrates Ames’ commitment to the ATF industry.” 
According to Brooks, companies that have made the conversion to the BAZOOKA CFS have reported savings of three to five man-days per week/per crew. Others have reported production increases of 50 percent or more. 
“What if each of your crews could finish just 30 percent more drywall per week using the BAZOOKA CFS,” asks Brooks rhetorically. “Any tool that lets contractors increase productivity while maintaining or enhancing quality, is a wise investment.”
For additional product information or to request a demonstration, call 888-BAZOOKA.
ABOUT GRACO INC.

Graco Inc. supplies technology and expertise for the management of fluids in both industrial and commercial applications. It designs, manufactures and markets systems and equipment to move, measure, control, dispense and apply fluid materials. A recognized leader in its specialties, Minneapolis-based Graco serves customers around the world in the manufacturing, processing, construction and maintenance industries. For more information, visit http://www.graco.com or call 877-844-7226.
ABOUT AMES TAPING TOOLS

Headquartered in Duluth, Georgia, Ames Taping is the industry’s leading provider of drywall finishing tools, supplies and training. Ames invented the automatic taping and finishing tool technology in 1939 and improved it with the introduction of the Bazooka in the 1950’s. This technology dramatically improves the speed, quality and efficiency of the professional finisher. Ames supplies, supports and services residential and commercial interior finishing applications through a network of company-owned and franchise operations in over 180 locations across the U.S. and Canada. For more information, visit amestools.com or call 800-241-2771.
Product demonstrations and informational videos are available online at

youtube.com/user/AmesTapingTools
# # #

For the original version on PRWeb visit: http://www.prweb.com/releases/prwebAmesTaping/BazookaCFS/prweb5186964.htm


----------



## Justa Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

The Ames/Graco system should work well. I used the prototype two years back. The taper will save your back and arms. A bit of a trick getting used to the hose though. I was 50 at the time and a bit rusty as there had been little work for several years already. When the bugs got cleaned out I had put up two cases of 500's in a day. Apartment ,all one floor,no vaults. Best i did inlate 80s was three cases in a day and quarter on 1000 apartment sheets, very cobby and beady though back then. A hundred sheet flat unit had 100 bead. 

It is not cheap but if you have lots of work and want to keep working all day instead of spending all day mixing, moving pails, and running back to them, then this should work. 

No it is not same as Apla Tech. I tried theres in Wisconsion when the Mark V and their CFS came out. Back their operated way different then a regular tube. Hard to get used to it and change. Ames operates same as the tube you have=no learning curve.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Ames' CFS pricing on Tape Tech's website: http://www.tapetech.com/products/Continuous-Flow-System/Continuous-Flow-Tools

Attachments and accessories pricing: http://www.tapetech.com/products/Continuous-Flow-System/Attachments-and-Accessories


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Ames' CFS pricing on Tape Tech's website: http://www.tapetech.com/products/Continuous-Flow-System/Continuous-Flow-Tools


Wow, when they drill a hole in the lid of the flatbox, they can raise the price $500. Yes, that is a regular box! If you put a regular box handle on it, the hole is covered up and will work as normal.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Wow, when they drill a hole in the lid of the flatbox, they can raise the price $500. Yes, that is a regular box! If you put a regular box handle on it, the hole is covered up and will work as normal.


I know. But they've got an 'Innovative wing-nut design connects to handles without requiring tools to tighten'. 

Oh, well. The game is to make money.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Ames' CFS pricing on Tape Tech's website: http://www.tapetech.com/products/Continuous-Flow-System/Continuous-Flow-Tools
> 
> Attachments and accessories pricing: http://www.tapetech.com/products/Continuous-Flow-System/Attachments-and-Accessories


Anyone want an apla-tech.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> Anyone want an apla-tech.


Looking to sell one to buy an Ames? 

I see All-Wall is carrying Ames, and you're to call for pricing. They'll likely be a little easier price wise - especially if you say you're from DWT and so get a discount.

Wish Rick would get some of his system available, even without pump.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Looking to sell one to buy an Ames?
> 
> I see All-Wall is carrying Ames, and you're to call for pricing. They'll likely be a little easier price wise - especially if you say you're from DWT and so get a discount.
> 
> Wish Rick would get some of his system available, even without pump.


No not at all. The Ames just makes my Apla look cheap.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Too rich for my blood! My wife bout had a fit when she found out that I paid $2300 for my taper, pump, gooseneck, 10" and 12" boxes, and the extension handle.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Think of it as an investment, guys. If you spend say 5,000.00 more to make 10,000.00 or more in a year or 2, that's not so bad I don't think. I just don't know if the Ames would do that over Apla's system, at least for most tapers not a lot into the right kind of jobs for that.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I still don't see it doing anything better than the Apla/MarkV setup. It actually does less because it won't spray Lvl5 or paint, plus you have to drag a 1/2" hose around because it's all low pressure. Apla is 1/2 the price plus a super nice and helpful guy named Dave actually picks up the phone when you call them. The RF stuff is interesting though - I'd be curious to see how it compares control wise.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

D's said:


> I still don't see it doing anything better than the Apla/MarkV setup. It actually does less because it won't spray Lvl5 or paint


A system that's designed to do one thing can and often does do it better than a multi-purpose system - unless there's maybe something like some significant new innovation(s) involved.

Maybe there really isn't enough new in the Ames system to separate it well enough from Apla's current one. That's why I'm waiting on Rick to get his out, and see if that one(s) will have what it takes to really set it apart.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

JustMe said:


> A system that's designed to do one thing can and often does do it better than a multi-purpose system - unless there's maybe something like some significant new innovation(s) involved.
> 
> Maybe there really isn't enough new in the Ames system to separate it well enough from Apla's current one. That's why I'm waiting on Rick to get his out, and see if that one(s) will have what it takes to really set it apart.


 
I think Tim0282 would agree that it's definitely going to set itself apart.

_:scooter:...running as fast as I can..._


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh yes!!! The excitement is still building. :yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

rhardman said:


> I think Tim0282 would agree that it's definitely going to set itself apart.
> 
> _:scooter:...running as fast as I can..._


I used to love them, but I hope that's not a Harley you're riding. I'd prefer you get there sooner than later.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Versa Tool Head*



Mudslinger said:


> Went out to pickup a spray tip at Als Taping Tools, and got a few pics of a taper head I used to own(thanks Craig). A relative gave me some buckets full of misc drywall tools, and this taper head was in one. I showed it to Bruce (owner of Als), and ended up trading the head for a few tools. Glad it went to a good home, where it is appreciated.:thumbsup:


I remember that head. I would have appreciated it more...:jester: It cuts and advances the tape by rolling it backward and then forward again. 

I had someone tell me that an old mgr from Ames (I won't mention his name) told his people to throw out all of the old Ames cfs and early bazooka prototypes. Happily...they were rescued before making it into the garbage.

Rumor has it some of them are floating around Chicago...:thumbsup:

(Thank you for the pics!)


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> Still cuts and advances the tape, just a little choppy from the o-rings deteriorating over time. I don't know how the scissor type cutter worked when everything was muddy, but it cut "ok" when dry.


It cuts with scissors

I would of suckered a mesh taper into buying it, maybe you could of got a lot of bucks

Looks sorta cool , eh':yes:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Mudslinger said:


> Still cuts and advances the tape, just a little choppy from the o-rings deteriorating over time. I don't know how the scissor type cutter worked when everything was muddy, but it cut "ok" when dry.


I have some really nice mixing paddles if your buddy at Al's would like to make a trade...:yes:

It will fit that Versa Tool I bought on eBay last month.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

Al Taper said:


> :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9oz0xcsfaw


great video, thankx. i knew a guy in the old days that tried
to decribe a bazoka that ran off car battery's


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

captain drywall said:


> great video, thankx. I knew a guy in the old days that tried
> to decribe a bazoka that ran off car battery's



















Here's a previous DWT thread on the subject with pictures...
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/ames-continuous-flow-taper-1790/


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

A salesman brought one of these to a job we were doing in the late '60's. My Dad didn't like the hoses. Or the rent he would have had to pay. Said he would buy it, but they wouldn't sell. Rent only.


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

*NEWS!-Ames Bazooka Continuous Flow System Special*

TapeTech has introduced their "Never Stop Saving" Sale, which now includes the Ames Bazooka Continuous Flow Systems up to 30% off standard pricing for the period September 1, 2011- November 30, 2011.
Systems and possible combinations may be viewed at http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Continuous-Flow-Taping-Tools/
One huge advantage the Bazooka CFS has over other "continuous flow" systems is the unique, reliable proven radio frequency control which automatically feeds mud to the unit on demand. The operator is free to concentrate on his work instead of having to deal with an additional hand control.
Bazooka Continuous Flow also serves as a self-contained washing station for tools after use!
This user-friendly system is ready to go to work immediately WITHOUT the learning curve of competing systems.


----------

